# Stena Britannica



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Sealink Stena Line's STENA BRITANNICA photographed leaving Harwich on a crossing to the Hook of Holland in late June 1991. Formerly the Silja Line vessel SILVIA REGINA, STENA BRITANNICA was one of three new ships to join the Stena Fleet in that year.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Two pictures of Later Stena Britannica ferries.
The first was built in 2000 and served on the Harwich-Hook service between 2000 and 2003. She was renamed Finnfellow.
The Second is the present Stena Britannica built 2002 and started on the service as Stena Britannica II before being renamed after the departure of the 2000 built ferry.


----------

